# To those shooting the LAS Classic



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

What the leprechaun ^ said goes for me as well.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll third that motion.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

My contribution is going to the Masters class!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Matrix said:


> I'll third that motion.


Look forward to seeing you there. I'll even let you buy me a :darkbeer:



RickT said:


> My contribution is going to the Masters class!


I'm contributing to the old fogie fund as well.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you get an ice cream from everyone taking part of your donation...that's gonna be a good bit of ice cream. You should probably get someone to help you eat that stuff.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you get an ice cream from everyone taking part of your donation...that's gonna be a good bit of ice cream. You should probably get someone to help you eat that stuff.


:becky:I thought we might throw them all in a baby pool and let some girls sort it out........... winner take all.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Look forward to seeing you there. I'll even let you buy me a :darkbeer:
> 
> Sounds good...I'll be on the look out for you. Billy and myself will be getting in town Friday afternoon.
> What time are you shooting?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Matrix said:


> Kstigall said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to seeing you there. I'll even let you buy me a :darkbeer:
> ...


----------



## christop (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm shooting 9am also it will be my first time there.. Coming in Friday staying at the holiday Inn


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Shooting 12 noon on Sat. Staying at the Country Inn of Lancaster. There's a bar in the parking lot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The place I'm staying is priced right but the owner is a PIA! :becky:


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shooting at 9 am Saturday. Rolling in Friday evening..........
> ...


----------

